# need opinions FAST... trailer situation



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

So where I board I've been asked to haul a horse from a place thats about 60 miles one way and then trailer said horse back using my trailer and truck. would it be fair to charge a fee since it will be a minimum of a 3 hour trip not to mention I'm going to have to clean out everything in the trailer which will be a chore in itself... what would you think fair price for this would be? My father suggested 200.00 which included gas.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, it's fair to charge a fee and I would do $200 myself. I would also toss in a caveat that if the horse kicks the **** out of your trailer they can pay for the damage done.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

When I had someone haul my horses an hour to their new home, I paid $150. $200 sounds reasonable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Plus a fee for every 15 minutes you have to wait - just in case the horse won't load or people dawdle and aren't ready to go when you get there.

Make sure that money you're charging more than covers your gas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Good point, DA. You need to cover gas and time. At least minimum wage rates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a flat rate to just leave the yard and then per km fee after that. Waiting time, anything over 1/2 hr is extra. 

I don't get many people bugging me for trailering anymore!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

$200 is fair. last time i was looking at some custom hauling it was right around 1.50-1.75/loaded mile. but that was also hauling cattle. since then fuel prices have gone nothing but up


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Here it's $100 an hour, from the time the hauler leaves their places til the horse is unloaded. Of course these are pro-rates which includes insurance for your horse. I would charge gas and a couple hundred for your time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I've trailered horses to shows along with my own horse who was going to the same show. It was an hour ride one way and I had to travel an extra 30 minutes across town to get said horse while my horse was already loaded. Guess what I was given? $40....

I would charge more like $300 but personally that's me. I've been taken advantage of with my trailer way too much and I've been way too lienient to help out people I know only to get walked all over...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I've trailered horses to shows along with my own horse who was going to the same show. It was an hour ride one way and I had to travel an extra 30 minutes across town to get said horse while my horse was already loaded. Guess what I was given? $40....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've given up trailering other peoples horses for pay due to this. Horse doesn't want to load, kicks your trailer, ends up taking most of your day then they don't want to pay you anything. Now I only trailer close friends horses and don't expect any pay but will accept money if they offer (most will).


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> So where I board I've been asked to haul a horse from a place thats about 60 miles one way and then trailer said horse back using my trailer and truck. would it be fair to charge a fee since it will be a minimum of a 3 hour trip not to mention I'm going to have to clean out everything in the trailer which will be a chore in itself... what would you think fair price for this would be? My father suggested 200.00 which included gas.


I would charge either $300 plus lunch/dinner and any other expenses and tack on a fee for waiting time, because I'm guessing you're not going to load up, driver her there, unload, load up and drive back without doing anything in between. I'd plan on it taking my whole day, so make it worth giving up an entire day.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Darrin said:


> I've given up trailering other peoples horses for pay due to this. Horse doesn't want to load, kicks your trailer, ends up taking most of your day then they don't want to pay you anything. Now I only trailer close friends horses and don't expect any pay but will accept money if they offer (most will).


The problem is that it was a close(ish) friend. And then I had to wait like 5 hours after my classes (my classes were the first two) for her one class. And then they werent even at the farm when I arrived with said horse and I unloaded him and put him in his stall with hay/water with mearly a thanks. I didn't say anything because I'm too nice but seriously?! Not doing it anymore unless they know what the deal is and what I'm charging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I would also insist they sign a hauling contract. I downloaded one from equine legal solutions. It basically says I'm not responsible for any injury caused to the horse during trailering...and the owner of the horse is responsible for any damage done to the trailer.

As for cost, figure out your gas bill add $50-$75 per hour for your time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> The problem is that it was a close(ish) friend. And then I had to wait like 5 hours after my classes (my classes were the first two) for her one class. And then they werent even at the farm when I arrived with said horse and I unloaded him and put him in his stall with hay/water with mearly a thanks. I didn't say anything because I'm too nice but seriously?! Not doing it anymore unless they know what the deal is and what I'm charging.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky for me all my close friends now have horse trailers of their own so I'm no longer asked to haul horses for them. When I haul other horses these days it's because we are going trail riding together and it's cheaper to run 1 truck than 2. 

People I know but are not good friends still ask me but they get "Sorry, I don't haul other peoples horses".


----------

